

Robot makers push growth agenda - jedharris
http://www.thomasnet.com/journals/machining/from-promat-2013-the-robotics-impact-on-economic-growth-with-dr-henrik-christensen/

======
russell
>>> Christensen broke down the costs of adopting robotics for a typical SME:

    
    
        Basic robot system: 20 to 30 percent of cost
        Auxiliary hardware (cabling, wires, etc): 20 to 30 percent
        Software: 40 to 60 percent of cost
    

Even though a low-end robot may be about the price of a new car, they wont
make it into your typical small machine shop until the "programming" component
disappears.

